# emerge bez x11-libs/cairo-1.12.2-r2

## professor1234

Witam,

Próbuję zaktualizować system niestety pakiet x11-libs/cairo-1.12.2-r2 pcha mi się do systemu drzwiami i oknami  :Wink: 

```

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by x11-libs/pango-1.29.4, required by x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1, required by dev-java/icedtea-bin-6.1.11.3[X], required by virtual/jdk-1.6.0-r1, required by media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-1.2.1[java], required by virtual/jpeg-0, required by net-print/cups-1.5.2-r4, required by net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.16[cups], required by net-print/foomatic-db-engine-4.0.7, required by net-print/foomatic-db-4.0.20110506, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=x11-libs/cairo-1.12.2-r2 ~x86

The following mask changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by x11-libs/pango-1.29.4, required by x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1, required by dev-java/icedtea-bin-6.1.11.3[X], required by virtual/jdk-1.6.0-r1, required by media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-1.2.1[java], required by virtual/jpeg-0, required by net-print/cups-1.5.2-r4, required by net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.16[cups], required by net-print/foomatic-db-engine-4.0.7, required by net-print/foomatic-db-4.0.20110506, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask:

=x11-libs/cairo-1.12.2-r2

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1, required by dev-java/icedtea-bin-6.1.11.3[X], required by virtual/jdk-1.6.0-r1, required by media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-1.2.1[java], required by virtual/jpeg-0, required by net-print/cups-1.5.2-r4, required by net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.16[cups], required by net-print/foomatic-db-engine-4.0.7, required by net-print/foomatic-db-4.0.20110506, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=x11-libs/cairo-1.12.2-r2 X

NOTE: The --autounmask-keep-masks option will prevent emerge

      from creating package.unmask or ** keyword changes.

```

Pakiet wcześniej dodałem do:

```

/etc/portage/package.mask

```

System i tak z konsoli obsługuję a ten pakiet jest potrzebny przez wymienione wyżej pakiety chyba do obsługi serwera X-ów...

Jak ktoś ma pomysł będę jak zawsze wdzięczny.

pzdr

----------

## Jacekalex

 *man emerge wrote:*   

> .....
> 
>       --tree (-t)
> 
>               Pokazuje drzewo zależności poprzez zastosowanie wcięć
> ...

 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

